# trawlers



## mick Wright (Sep 22, 2005)

I am looking for pictures of trawlers owned by E Bacon of Grimsby.

Also a collier Sir Archibald Page owned by CEA.

Any help please.


Mick Wright


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Mick,

If you send me a P/M with your email address, I'll send you some photos of some of Bacon's trawlers

Steve


----------

